# CHS Medical now Caliburn?



## SandpitMedic (Aug 24, 2019)

Anyone have the scoop on what happened to CHS?


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 24, 2019)

This is not new...Caliburn has been the Parent Company of CHS and Sallyport, along with several other lesser known entities. Guess they are making their brand the forefront now.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 24, 2019)

Interesting. I did not know that.
I was discussing contract work as midlevels with my wife, and wanted to show her some jobs. Found CHSmedical.com redirected.
Janus, also...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 27, 2019)

Same thing happend to me. Had a recruiter from Janus talking with me by email a month or two ago, and half way though the emails his signature changed to Caliburn lol


----------



## pcbguy (Aug 29, 2019)

Caliburn was formed about a year ago. Janus, Sallyport, PT&C and CHS will become Caliburn.


----------

